# [SOLVED] patch vs ethernet cable



## frank86

Hi. 
I want to install a new cable for my computer in the forth floor, and i have a cable here the shows cat 5e patch cable.
So i want to know what is the difference between patch and ethernet cable and if this good to be installed from the first floor up to the forth floor.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: patch vs ethernet cable*

There isn't really much of difference. A CAT5 ethernet cable is commonly called a patch cable. Most of the time patch cables are made with stranded wires inside the casing for more flexibility, where cables for long runs are usually made of Cat5 cable that has solid wires inside the casing, sometimes called Riser cable. There are a couple of other differences on the type of outer jacket, such as plenum cable or outdoor cable.

For home use you should be fine with what you have. Solid cable is preferred for long runs, up to about 330'. Plenum cable, which is more expensive due to the type of outer jacket, is only needed when the cables are run through ducts like AC/heating ducts and has to be used in that application to meet fire code.


----------



## frank86

Thank you for making that clear to me


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: patch vs ethernet cable*

Anytime Frank.


----------

